
Show HN: The Grid Vision – The Internet After the Web - VStack
https://hackernoon.com/the-grid-vision-book-the-internet-after-the-web-d675fbbdc809#.yug4cz3a7
======
alistproducer2
I would like to up vote but your article didn't say what the grid actually is.

~~~
VStack
Hi thanks for the comment! Please check out our free ebook that describes the
grid [https://leanpub.com/the-grid-vision](https://leanpub.com/the-grid-
vision).

Also please feel free to check out our GitHub repo and take a look at our
project Grid Ops (Java)
[https://github.com/nanosai](https://github.com/nanosai).

